
A proactive approach to more secure code - steveklabnik
https://msrc-blog.microsoft.com/2019/07/16/a-proactive-approach-to-more-secure-code/
======
BinaryIdiot
Sounds like an interesting blog series. I'd love to know more about how
Microsoft uses rust today and how they plan on using it in the future.

It would be really cool to be able to download a crate, created by Microsoft,
that allowed you to hook into, say, the Win32 API in a rust way (or maybe a
more modern API I'm just looking for an easy setup to start making Windows GUI
apps in a rust-way).

------
AaronFriel
I shouldn't be surprised to be beat to posting this by Steve Klabik!

I tried the headline "Microsoft Security recommends considering Rust to
prevent vulnerabilities", which I think gets more to the point, without making
too much or too little of what the article says.

"Perhaps it’s time to scrap unsafe legacy languages and move on to a modern
safer system programming language?" the authors ask.

Perhaps!

~~~
steveklabnik
:)

I always try to just stick to the original headline title, for what it’s
worth.

